# europuppy.com scam/safe? anyone know



## cheebamaster (Jun 21, 2010)

I was looking to adopt a new puppy into my family but the breed I am looking for is very rare in the US and I could only find one breeders website but no others.

I then stumbled upon Europuppy.com and they had a few puppies of the type of dog I wanted. I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with this site and/or if they're reputable and it's a good idea to purchase from them.

Make no mistake, my primary goal would be to find and see a breeder in person but that just doesn't seem possible.

Thanks


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Those types of "get a puppy right now!" websites are never good. No decent breeder would ever deal with a place like that. Is it "safe" in that they'll send you a puppy if you send them money? Probably. Will you get a well-bred, healthy puppy from a responsible breeder? No.

What breed are you looking for? I'm sure someone will know a breeder. Have you checked the breed club's website?


----------



## cheebamaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Willowy,

The breed I'm looking for is a "Caucasian Ovcharka" I've done an extensive amount of research about the breed and am very confident in my selection. If someone does know a reputable breeder please let me know!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

cheebamaster said:


> Thanks Willowy,
> 
> The breed I'm looking for is a "Caucasian Ovcharka" I've done an extensive amount of research about the breed and am very confident in my selection. If someone does know a reputable breeder please let me know!


That's a breed where I would want all health clearances and to know about the temperaments of close relatives. There aren't a lot of them in this country, but I would think that the breeders who do have them are likely to be careful about those things. I don't know enough about American breeders in that breed to specifically recommend anyone, but do a search, look for health clearances (OFA, etc.) look for longevity. Look for proper temperament. Then contact them and ask questions. If you can, visit the breeder. I don't know anything about Europuppy to know if it is a scam or not, and don't make that kind of statement without hard facts. But the fact is they appear to be a European broker for exporting dogs, and you're unlikely to be able to get all the above concerns addressed by someone not deeply invested in the breed. Their prices listed for a number of breeds (common breeds in the US, like Labradors, Maltese, Siberians and Dobes (I notice the dobe they advertise is a light blue - blue dobes are famous for their skin/coat problems including alopecia) are quite a bit more than you would pay to a good in-country breeder


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is a US breeder that looks promising...maybe someone else could take a peek and yay/nay my opinion:

http://www.esquirecaucasians.com/


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

It took me about 30seconds to locate some breeders of the breed http://www.aacoo.net/Breeders.htm

I would start there, most breeders will help point you to other breeders they trust. If you start there, I bet your'll find a breeder you can trust. It takes a LOT of time to find a good breeder. Good luck!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like one of the million other broker websites. You don't want to get involved with a broker, you won't get a good dog, most import/export brokers deal with sick dogs (well at least the ones that bring in bulldog breeds do). 

You know you can find a breeder out of the states without having to go through scummy sites like that. It just takes a little more effort and digging but it can be done. 

Personally I would look through the ones in the states first, then move on. But here is a small list (scroll down to breeders outside the US), then go from there. You won't be able to find more contacts unless you ask. 

http://www.cocaclub.us/page9.html


----------



## Mkh_angel (Aug 13, 2021)

cheebamaster said:


> I was looking to adopt a new puppy into my family but the breed I am looking for is very rare in the US and I could only find one breeders website but no others.
> 
> I then stumbled upon Europuppy.com and they had a few puppies of the type of dog I wanted. I was wondering if anyone had any experiences with this site and/or if they're reputable and it's a good idea to purchase from them.
> 
> ...


Good idea to ask - avoid ! No guarantee they vet the breeder, no standards, no responsibilities no ownership for misinformation and bad breeders. 
i lost my deposit while trying to find a maltipoo puppy.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Good advice! But since this thread is a decade old, I'm going to close it to further replies to avoid confusion. Feel free to join in any of our current discussions, or start a thread of your own!


----------

